# Hello! Newbie on the look out



## JD09 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, newbie here currently without a car of my own. Currently using the A4 estate as a day to day, but wanting something for myself at the weekends (as I walk to work).

I have been looking at TT mrk1 but very unsure on what to buy. I have driven the V6 DSG but wanting a manual.

So the choices would probably be 225, 240 and V6. I am sure it has been asked several thousand times, but pros and cons of each??

Father has always been an Audi nut and currently has a "Big TT" (4.2l worth). I'm coming from a Renault background, so looking forward to the jump in build quality!

Jamie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
If you can do with out the rear seats then the qS is by far the one to go for and once you get one join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## JD09 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion! There are a couple of ClioSport forum users currently looking around for different models, I will mention the site to them as well.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welkomen...


----------



## JD09 (Dec 2, 2009)

DazTTC that is a nice front end, looks like the PPI but with front valances as well. Nice DRLs as well!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

